# New Stihl Kombi models coming?



## BillyBonds (Oct 11, 2016)

Went into a local Stihl dealer with the intent on purchasing a new KM 130 R, but the guy said he "heard" that Stihl was about to release new models of their Kombi powerheads. Anyone else hear this? Dont want to put off the purchase too long, I have a few projects I want to get done sooner than later.


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 12, 2016)

Yes, there will be a KM 111, KM 131. These are going to replace the KM 110 and 130.


----------



## BillyBonds (Oct 12, 2016)

When are they expected to be released?


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 12, 2016)

I think they should be released for the next season next year.


----------



## BillyBonds (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you, I certainly dont plan to wait till next year for a new version.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 14, 2016)

Usually new models mean new EPA modifications as well

I went to buy an HL90 and the new model was the only one available. I bought the HL100 instead since they had the old style that would parts interchange better with rest of my 100 FS90s, FC90s, and HL90s.

The new model was he HL91. Just glancing at it I saw it had different plastic, different trigger/handle, different gearbox, and different carb. I'm probably going to have to start buying 90, 100, and 110 power head equipment off CL for awhile so I can delay completely overhauling my parts inventory that has been so painstakingly streamlined over the last 4 years. 

Every time companies do this my loyalty slips a little. I get it progress and all that....sometimes I think they only do it so they don't have to lay off a bunch designers.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 14, 2016)

What is different about the new models? Still four mix, I assume but anything major changing?


----------



## capetrees (Oct 14, 2016)

As mentioned usually the emissions issues.


----------



## Andrew Mitchell (Oct 20, 2016)

The 90 is going to 91, 110 is going to 111 and 130 is going to 131 on all fs, hm, ht units. The difference is they will all be using the same paper pleated air filter the fs/km 130 take now. Also top plastic engine cover was redesigned for faster service if needed. Larger fuel tanks. The units will have a simi auto chike like the fs56. New units will also have a small circuit board which will record basic data like hours run and how many times its been started. This feature is mostly for fleets that want to rotate units. They will ship as the current units run out of stock so it wll most likely be early in the spring that most dealers see them.


----------



## Rhygin (Oct 22, 2016)

I ordered a KM130 from my local dealer last week. When I went to pick it up, it was a Km131. At first, I was not happy. I got to use it with the articulating hedger. Now I am sold. I was told the motor is the same. The choke is on the unit, not the trigger grip housing. There is only a stop button on the trigger like the 94r has. It also has a softer bar/handle.


----------

